# Help with ultrasonic cleaner



## Rootpass (Mar 13, 2017)

I was given this ultrasonic cleaner. I don't know if it even works. I don't recognize the type of electric plug. If anyone is familiar with any of this please get me started hooking it up!
Thank you





Trying to insert pics


----------



## jim18655 (Mar 13, 2017)

Can't see pictures of the plug.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi, it's a European plug, 220-240 volts, and it looks like the ground pin is missing.  Does the machine have a label showing the voltage and current?
Mark S.


----------



## Rootpass (Mar 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyM (Mar 13, 2017)

I fixed your pics. Please see this if you are going to continue to use Tapatalk to insert photos. How to insert photos using Tapatalk. Thank you.


----------



## Rootpass (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks Randy!


----------



## Rootpass (Mar 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootpass (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow. Instructions work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes it runs on 220/240 so you'll need to change the plug.  When you remove the old plug you may see the following wire colors:
Brown= Line or Hot
Blue= Neutral
Green or Green with yellow stripe= ground
Don't run it without the ground connection.
Hope it works for you, looks like a nice unit.
Mark S.
ps you could also use a step-up transformer rated about 350 watts to run it off of 115 volts.


----------

